# The Ellie Foreman Series: Desperate Housewives Meets 24



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm delighted to announce that the prices of all four Ellie Foreman Kindle ebooks have been dropped to $4.99 each.

If you're not familiar with this series, Ellie is a 40-something video producer and single mother in Chicago who gets involved in murder investigations. I like to describe the tone as a cross between "Desperate Housewives and 24." Ellie gets by with a dry sense of humor, a circle of friends, and the occasional bottle of wine.

The first, Eye for Murder, An (Ellie Foreman Mysteries), was called "a masterful blend of politics, history, and suspense" by PW and was nominated for an Anthony Award. It deals with secrets from World War Two that return to haunt the present. A few of the chapters go back to the 1930's in Lawndale, which at the time was a thriving Jewish neighborhood.

The second, Picture of Guilt, A (Ellie Foreman Mysteries), was nominated for a Ben Franklin Award. Johnny Santoro, a mob associate, is convicted of murdering his girlfriend, except that Ellie has video outtakes of the guy far away from the murder scene at the time it occurred. Her "good Samaritan" efforts to clear him (naturally) lead to something far more sinister.

The third, An Image of Death (Ellie Foreman Mysteries), is my favorite (Except having a favorite is kind of like saying which of your children you like best), but it's the novel in which Georgia Davis (the protagonist of two more recent novels) shows up for the first time. People have said that Ellie and Georgia are kind of like June Cleaver meets Buffy the Vampire slayer. I'll leave the final decision to you. The story goes back to the collapse of the Soviet Union, which is told in flashbacks, and deals with sex trafficking and foster children.

The fourth, Shot to Die For, A (Ellie Foreman Mysteries), starts with a murder at the Lake Forest oasis and takes place largely in Lake Geneva, WI, where the murder of a young girl gets tangled up in the family history of a wealthy, prominent Chicago family.

I hope you'll check them out. Here are the new covers... what do you think


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Libby, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

AN EYE FOR MURDER was the first book I published. Happily, people seemed to like it, and my writing jones "bloomed.." 
Following is a description and some of the review blurbs for EYE. Btw, it was nominated for an Anthony Award for Best First when it was released.

"When her name and number are found on the corpse of an elderly stranger, Ellie can think of no connection to his world. Between her work as a frustrated documentary filmmaker and her daily struggles as a single mom, she's already juggling more than she can handle. Still, she's determined to find out who this man was-and how he knew her. But what begins as a simple set of inquiries soon pulls her in much deeper. From the political pow-wows of today's North Shore to the memories buried deep in the heart of Chicago's Jewish community, Ellie uncovers a mystery whose roots reach back over half a century, and ultimately into the darkest secrets of her own family. A serious page-turner, AN EYE FOR MURDER rides a wave of stunning plot twists, sharp dialogue, rich Jewish lore, and the endurance of memory."

And some review blurbs:

"A masterful blend of politics, history, and suspense, this novel is well worth reading&#8230; sharp humor and vivid language&#8230; Ellie is an engaging amateur sleuth whose wisdom grows. Readers will hope they won't have to wait too long for Ellie's return."
Publishers Weekly

"Complicated&#8230; fascinating&#8230; Hellmann has a beautifully tuned ear&#8230; which makes many of her scenes seriously funny &#8230; her film-editor instincts tell her when to let a scene run on and when to cut away."
Chicago Tribune

'Taut, compelling and gripping, AN EYE FOR MURDER is one of the best mysteries 
I've read in years! Fast-paced, cleverly crafted, complex drama&#8230;I highly recommend it."
Romance Reviews Today

"Entertaining and well written... a surprising and satisfying conclusion&#8230; a clever thriller." 
Mystery News

"A clever and compelling thriller."
November Pick, "The Rap Sheet", January Magazine

"A brilliant debut mystery&#8230; not only has she (Hellmann) created a wonderful character &#8230;but also she has given us a truly scary plot."
Clues Unlimited

An Eye for Murder (Ellie Foreman Mysteries (Paperback))


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Who really financed Nazi atrocities in Eastern Europe sixty years ago? Why should anyone still care? And what does any of this have to do with Ellie Foreman, a video producer in Chicago? AN EYE FOR MURDER, an Anthony Award-nominated mystery novel, answers those questions and more.

Eye for Murder, An (Ellie Foreman Mysteries)


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Since AN EYE FOR MURDER is a banner ad today, thought I'd give you a bit more info about the novel. It was my first published novel and features Ellie Foreman, a video producer and single mother in Chicago. Ellie has a senior citizen father, a teenage daughter, so she's part of the sandwich generation. As such she gets by with a dry sense of humor, a circle of friends, and the occasional bottle of wine.

The book is an amateur sleuth mystery, but it's not a cozy. There's a good deal of suspense. I like to describe it as a cross between "Desperate Housewives" and "24." Btw. it was nominated for an Anthony Award for Best First. Following is the book description:

"When her name and number are found on the corpse of an elderly stranger, Ellie can think of no connection to his world. Between her work as a frustrated documentary filmmaker and her daily struggles as a single mom, she's already juggling more than she can handle. Still, she's determined to find out who this man was-and how he knew her. But what begins as a simple set of inquiries soon pulls her in much deeper. From the political pow-wows of today's North Shore to the memories buried deep in the heart of Chicago's Jewish community, Ellie uncovers a mystery whose roots reach back over half a century, and ultimately into the darkest secrets of her own family. A serious page-turner, AN EYE FOR MURDER rides a wave of stunning plot twists, sharp dialogue, rich Jewish lore, and the endurance of memory."

And some review blurbs:

"A masterful blend of politics, history, and suspense, this novel is well worth reading&#8230; sharp humor and vivid language&#8230; Ellie is an engaging amateur sleuth whose wisdom grows. Readers will hope they won't have to wait too long for Ellie's return."
Publishers Weekly

"Complicated&#8230; fascinating&#8230; Hellmann has a beautifully tuned ear&#8230; which makes many of her scenes seriously funny &#8230; her film-editor instincts tell her when to let a scene run on and when to cut away."
Chicago Tribune

'Taut, compelling and gripping, AN EYE FOR MURDER is one of the best mysteries
I've read in years! Fast-paced, cleverly crafted, complex drama&#8230;I highly recommend it."
Romance Reviews Today

"Entertaining and well written... a surprising and satisfying conclusion&#8230; a clever thriller."
Mystery News

"A clever and compelling thriller."
November Pick, "The Rap Sheet", January Magazine

"A brilliant debut mystery&#8230; not only has she (Hellmann) created a wonderful character &#8230;but also she has given us a truly scary plot."
Clues Unlimited

An Eye for Murder (Ellie Foreman Mysteries (Paperback))

_merged with previous thread for this series -- Ann_


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

The first few pages from Chapter One of AN EYE FOR MURDER: (There is a prologue, not included, that is set in 1944 Prague. Then it jumps to the present)

Chapter One

I didn't get the mail until late. Rachel and I were in the car driving home from school. "Honky Tonk Woman" was blaring out of the speakers, and I was thumping my hand on the wheel, thinking I had just enough time to chop onions and celery for a casserole before her piano lesson, when my twelve-year-old asked me about sex.
"Mom, have you ever had oral sex?"
"What was that, sweetheart?" 
"Have you ever had oral sex?" 
I nearly slammed on the brakes praying for something-anything- to say. But then I stole a look at her, strapped in the front seat, her blue eyes wide and innocent. Was she was testing me? Friends had been warning me sixth grade was a lot different these days. 
I turned the radio down. "Who wants to know?" 
"Oh, come on, Mom. Have you?" 
I glanced over. Somehow her eyes didn't look as innocent. I might even have seen the hint of a smirk. "Ask me again in about twenty years."
"Muhtherrrr&#8230;" 
Her face scrunched into that exasperated expression only pre-teen girls can produce. I remembered doing the same thing at her age. But I was behaving just like my mother did, so I guess we were even. I changed the subject. 
"How was school?"
She wriggled deep into the front seat, stretched out her arm, and turned up the radio. She punched all six buttons in turn, ending up at the oldies station it had been tuned to originally. "Two guys got into a fight at lunch."
First sex. Now violence. This was a big day. "What happened?"
"You know Sammy Thornton, right?"
"Sure." Everyone knew Sammy Thornton. A few years ago his older brother, Daniel, had rampaged through a predominantly Jewish neighborhood on the north side of Chicago and shot six Orthodox Jews. He shot two more people downstate before turning the gun on himself. Afterwards, it was discovered he had ties to a Neo-Nazi group in central Illinois. I remember huddling in front of the TV that Friday night, watching the horror unfold with Rachel, who, at nine, was asking the one question I couldn't answer: Why? I remember feeling sorry for Sammy at the time, knowing that no matter how hard he struggled to rebuild his life, he would never escape being Dan Thornton's brother.
"Joel Merrick is a friend of his." 
"I don't think I know Joel."
"He lives over on Summerfield. Has a sister in fourth grade." 
I shrugged.
"Well, Pete Nichols started calling Sammy a Nazi. Joel stuck up for him and told Pete to shut up. Then Pete called Joel a Nazi too, so Joel decked him."
I turned onto our block. "Was anyone hurt?"
"Pete got a bloody nose, but he didn't go to the nurse's office." 
"What did the teachers do?" 
Rachel was silent. 
"Didn't anyone say anything?" 
She shook her head. 
"Maybe someone should."
"You can't!" She wailed in dismay. "Mom, if you say anything, I'll die."
I parked in the driveway. "Okay. But I want you to know that Pete's behavior was totally unacceptable. No has the right to lash out at people like that." 
She looked over. 
"Hate is hate, no matter who it's coming from."
Rachel gathered her backpack and climbed out of the car. "Pete's a jerk. Everyone knows that. And no one believes Sammy is a Nazi." 
I relaxed. Maybe I worried too much. Rachel was a resilient, self-assured kid. Despite her messy upbringing. I unloaded a sack of groceries and took them into the house.
"So, Mom, have you had oral sex?"


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just in -- a brand new cover for AN EYE FOR MURDER! WHat do you think??


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

My first mystery, AN EYE FOR MURDER, is featured today at http://thefrugalereader.com. With an excerpt.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, all. Ellie Foreman needs your help. She was nominated as one of 64 sleuths in Jen Forbus's Most Famous Amateur Sleuth Contest, and she needs your vote. Vote early and often (for all the bracketed "players"). And remember, she's from Chicago. If you don't, she has this friend named Vinny....

Vote at http://www.jensbookthoughts.com/

Thanks!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Sibel... Btw, everyone... The audio version of one of my short stories is FREE all week at Sniplits. "The Murder of Katie Boyle" is a story that, in addition to the crime, pairs Ellie Foreman (my amateur sleuth) and Georgia Davis (my Chicago PI who is still a police officer in the story) for the first time!

Enjoy!

http://www.sniplits.com


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

First lines:


Prague: August 1944
The evening air was heavy and damp.


The raft plunged straight down and slammed into a wall of water.


Ricki Feldman is the type of woman best admired from a distance -- if you get too close, you might find some of your body parts missing.


"What do you mean you're not coming? You were supposed to meet me. We had a date!"


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Win one of two copies!

My 3rd Ellie Foreman mystery, AN IMAGE OF DEATH, is featured today on the Frugal Ereader. With an excerpt (Chapter One), a review from PW, and more. I hope you'll take a look and enter to win!

http://thefrugalereader.com/


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking for something to cook for Sunday brunch? Look no further. Ellie Foreman, the protagonist of my Ellie Foreman mysteries (how'd you guess?) will only cook something that's incredibly easy. And foolproof. And because it's Easter... and Passover (although this recipe is not kosher for Pesach)... she decided to honor the "egg."

You can find the recipe at http://on.fb.me/fyP80U










Enjoy!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Nazis on the North Shore of Chicago? And why is a suburban mom/video producer investigating them? Find out in AN EYE FOR MURDER, the first of the four Ellie Foreman Mysteries.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

The prices of my Ellie Foreman Mystery series have been reduced to $2.99 each! Happy Summer!

For those of you who don't know her, Ellie is the protagonist of 4 mysteries. She is a single mother, a video producer, and has a teenaged daughter and a senior citizen father. The novels aren't cozies -- in fact, they're full of suspense. But Ellie does have a dry sense of humor, so I describe them as "Desperate Housewives" meets "24."

I sure hope you'll take advantage of the lower prices. The titles include:

AN EYE FOR MURDER (which was nominated for an Anthony Award when it came out)
A PICTURE OF GUILT
AN IMAGE OF DEATH
A SHOT TO DIE FOR

You can read much more about them on this thread, but here are some links:


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

It's been over a year since I've posted about this series -- During that time, the rights have reverted to me, and I've published new versions of all 4 mysteries. And just to make things interesting, I'm having a Back-to-School Special Sale (although the novels have nothing to do with school...)








AN IMAGE OF DEATH is just $2.99 all month at Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/An-Image-of-Death/book-VLs-nnz1-kqL2V4mCmXsXw/page1.html?s=rVjNOePIFk-KjjHyQzKKCA&r=1

and








A SHOT TO DIE FOR is just $2.99 at Amazon. All month.
http://www.amazon.com/Ellie-Foreman-Suspense-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B008EOCPFC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340711156&sr=1-2&keywords=a+shot+to+die+for+hellmann

Hope you'll take advantage!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy sales to you, Libby!


----------

